# US Submarine Growler rams Japanese ship?



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a 1,000 page book called Chronicles of America and it goes from Pre-History time until modern day

They have a newspaper article that says this:

"Sub Commander: 'Take her down' " February 7th, 1943

South Pacific- The powerful American submarine Growler rammed a Japanese gunboat at 17 knots today, then was spattered with machine gun fire. Many crewman died, as did courageous Commander Howard Gilmore. His last words ordered the crew to "Take her Down." even though he remained on the sub's bridge, bleeding from enemy shrapnel. Any delay to get him in would have lost the time needed for the vessel to get away. His action saved most of the crew and a premier sub. Gilmore was posthumously awarded the a Medal of Honor.



Anybody have info on what the Japanese ships name was?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry, every bit of info I've found has ID'd it as "gunboat"


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, thanks for trying!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2009)

According to the navsource website:


> "Take her down!" Commander H.W. Gilmore, wounded on Growler's (SS-215) bridge, makes heroic sacrifice by ordering an immeadiate dive. The submarine, badly damaged by collision by the 900 ton Japanese cargo ship Hayasaki bearing down on the upper left side of the drawing, was saved. In giving up his life for his ship, Commander Gilmore followed the highest traditions of naval service.


Submarine Photo Index


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2009)

From u-boat.net


> 7 Feb 1943
> USS Growler is damaged by accidental ramming of the Japanese storeship Hayasaki and gunfire from the same vessel about 70 nautical miles northwest of Rabaul in position 03º34'S, 151º09'E. During this action, Growler's commanding officer, Cdr Howard Walter Gilmore, is mortally wounded and 2 others killed and 2 wounded. Rather than further hazard his ship, he orders Growler taken down. For his gallantry, Gilmore is awarded the Medal of Honor, posthumously.
> 
> Citation: For distinguished gallantry and valor above and beyond the call of duty as commanding officer of the U.S.S. Growler during her Fourth War Patrol in the Southwest Pacific from 10 January to 7 February 1943. Boldly striking at the enemy in spite of continuous hostile air and antisubmarine patrols, Comdr. Gilmore sank one Japanese freighter and damaged another by torpedo fire, successfully evading severe depth charges following each attack. In the darkness of night on 7 February, an enemy gunboat closed range and prepared to ram the Growler. Comdr. Gilmore daringly maneuvered to avoid the crash and rammed the attacker instead, ripping into her port side at 11 knots and bursting wide her plates. In the terrific fire of the sinking gunboat's heavy machineguns, Comdr. Gilmore calmly gave the order to clear the bridge, and refusing safety for himself, remained on deck while his men preceded him below. Struck down by the fusillade of bullets and having done his utmost against the enemy, in his final living moments, Comdr. Gilmore gave his last order to the officer of the deck, "Take her down." The Growler dived; seriously damaged but under control, she was brought safely to port by her well-trained crew inspired by the courageous fighting spirit of their dead captain.
> ...


USS Growler (215) - Submarine of the Gato class - Allied Warships of WWII - uboat.net


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2009)

Okay thanks so much !!


----------

